# Who Wants To Visit This For Me?



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

sigh... just a bit too early for me to catch it... Jas or anyone else going?


----------



## spankone (Sep 17, 2008)

JonW said:


> sigh... just a bit too early for me to catch it... Jas or anyone else going?


that looks so tasty and gross all at the same time


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Has to be worth a trip I reckon 










BTW Here's one of his that I managed to grab last year


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Was that at Cans Phil? When you say 'grab'... er... you now have that bit of wall in your living room? Hmm...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

il be going jon just dont know where ? im going saturday afternoon /evening if its a sale all will be gone by then so not much hope in picking anything up but il see what i can do.if its a lottery il get you a ticket ok.

very excited though the mystery behind this is awesome .

i was half hoping youd have some insider info,if you get offered any prints at cost buy 2 please and il do the same.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Unfortunately not I'm afraid, it was last year when they closed the connecting tunnels that ran under Waterloo station for the Eurostar. They then handed it over for one night to the artist to do their stuff and I was lucky enough to have my camera on me when I noticed it.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> il be going jon just dont know where ? im going saturday afternoon /evening if its a sale all will be gone by then so not much hope in picking anything up but il see what i can do.if its a lottery il get you a ticket ok.
> 
> very excited though the mystery behind this is awesome .
> 
> i was half hoping youd have some insider info,if you get offered any prints at cost buy 2 please and il do the same.


Jas, I will if I can but so far I know nothing.... :/


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

PhilM said:


> Unfortunately not I'm afraid, it was last year when they closed the connecting tunnels that ran under Waterloo station for the Eurostar. They then handed it over for one night to the artist to do their stuff and I was lucky enough to have my camera on me when I noticed it.


hee hee


----------



## sonyman (Feb 9, 2009)

PhilM said:


> Has to be worth a trip I reckon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that pic is so thought provoking and potent.Maybe it should be on every bus stop and a TV add with just that picture.


----------



## shadowninja (Apr 14, 2009)

"Don't carry a knife to a gun fight."? Oh, wait...


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2009)

my cousin does stuff like this, his artwork was on 100 million sprite cans a couple of years ago and has been to stamford bridge to do some work for abramovich!

linky

linky


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

avidfan said:


> my cousin does stuff like this, his artwork was on 100 million sprite cans a couple of years ago and has been to stamford bridge to do some work for abramovich!
> 
> linky
> 
> linky


nice stuff ,a gallery in cardiff is selling his work not quite my cup of tea but really good all the same.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

having spent most of the weekend in bristol i have to report back on how good this show is .

ive been to a few now and this show put on by mr b is a different level alltogether ,the planning ,the secrecy ,the different types of work, the way you have to search throughout the museum all adds to the awe factor .

i was hoping to go on friday night to the preview but the tickets didnt materialise so waited patiently until saturday ,we arrived at 10.30 am the que wasnt as bad as was expected and got in to the venue within 30 minutes .

once inside you are greated by the now famous ice cream van ,but around this are some brilliant sculptures .










once you have taken all this in you move on to the animatronics section ,this is very clever thought provoking stuff but pictures are hard to come by in here as it is darkly lit and flash is not allowed in the museum.and because they are animated pieces they need to be seen in video really.

next section is the print and canvass area in here are some of his well known stuff and some from other shows ,but what was really interesting for me was the part that had alot of his actual stencils used in his most famous pieces.the work that goes into these and the detail is incredible .



















the rest of the museum then has banksy pieces dotted all over the many floors ,they are in amongst the porcelain,the dinosaur exhibits,the natural history section .some of the most humourous ones however are in amongst the turners and the botticellis and what is suprising here is the standard of work already present and these really draw youre eye in and then you come across a banksy like this one it takes a while to realise what it actually is.








.

the show is amazing and is not just for art lovers it works on many levels even kids where loving the fact you had to hunt out the banksys including the toilets got a great advert for the police..if you appreciate his work you have to see it ,if you like art you have to see it ,if you have no opinions at all go and see it the talent on show is stunning.

jon when you are over and i know you will make a detour to see this let me know when youre going and il probably be already there.

hope you like my review and hopefully you go and see it for youreself.because where else can you get a picture of youreself and the wife in a banksy ?


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Cheers Jase, interesting stuff


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

Again, thanks for taking the time to review. I think I can feel a trip 'darn south' coming over me.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> having spent most of the weekend in bristol i have to report back on how good this show is .
> 
> ive been to a few now and this show put on by mr b is a different level alltogether ,the planning ,the secrecy ,the different types of work, the way you have to search throughout the museum all adds to the awe factor .
> 
> ...


Jas! Ive only just seen this. what a great review mate. Briliant!

Ok, we will be there in the first few days of July, drop me a PM with yer tel no and I'll get in touch before we head over there. Weve some challenges to sort (buy a car and get mobile etc) before we can get down from the north but we will defo be there to see this... wahoo!


----------



## Parabola (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm visiting a mate in Bristol soon and I hope to get along also...


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

if you get a chance to see it you really have to ,i think its the start of a new way of bringing art to the masses as there really is something for everyone in here.

apparently damien hirst was there last sunday with his entourage id love to know what he made of this.










it says by the side of it hirst improved by local artist,it is an original hirst with mr b adding his touch to it.

everything else in the show is painted from scratch and definatly a shot to the art establishment showing banksy flexing his mussels.










also this is why i love bristol on the way home stopped off at a gallery in clifton and found this stunning piece (by slik?)on the side of the wall the clarity of the woman blew me away really talented whoever he is.










jon i will get you my phone number this weekend ,im in work until the 3rd week in july then im pretty much off until september so if i dont get a chance to get to london we have to hook up in bristol.

enjoy.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I love the Banksy Vs Hirst, thats a classic. Wish it was on my wall :/

Im not sure we have time to get back down that way again later in our trip so it may just be us visiting it the week after next (wow so close! lol). Lets see how we go 

Loving that other piece as well. Damn there's so much good stuff out there... I need more walls! haha.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL, yeah that too Chris, that too... :/


----------

